# Luftrum Soundsets 50% Off



## Parsifal666 (Dec 14, 2016)

Luftrum is a sound designer whose sets I've been buying for awhile now, I own his Zebra and Diva stuff and they are all excellent and recommended. I see he's put sets out for Omnisphere as well and being that it's him I'm guessing they're of a similar high quality.

Just enter "santaclaus" at checkout for the discount, this is an amazing deal.

http://www.luftrum.com/


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for the bump, Parsifal666. I have gotten some libraries from Luftrum in the past (including Alchemy and Zebra) and they have been fantastic! This year I picked up Diva, so I'll be looking at what he has too offer for that.


----------

